# UPDATE-Went into Rescue-5 year old Golden rescue in San Bernadino



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw this on FB and it looks like shes still available when I looked at the shelter website. Hope someone in California can give her a home, it says the are holding her till 6/18

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A494685


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, you can see a picture of her at this link-

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A494685


This DOG - *ID#A494685*

I am a female, gold Golden Retriever. Shelter staff think I am about 5 years old. I have been at the shelter since Jun 11, 2016.

If you are my owner, you must physically come to the shelter to claim me. We are located at 333 Chandler Place, San Bernardino, CA 92408. Our Lost & Found hours are Tuesday-Saturday 10:00 am to 5 pm.

A picture ID (such as a driver’s license) is required to redeem me. There are also fees like impound, board and license that must be paid before I can go home.

*If I am not claimed, after my stray holding period, I may be available for adoption on Jun 18, 2016.
*


*We are unable to respond to phone and e-mail inquiries concerning individual animals.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just saw her photo, she's gorgeous, hope she finds a good home soon!.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

This just breaks my heart, I really hope someone can find her a good home. Any forum members in the area that can help, and keep us updated?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What must the poor girl think,,,,where is my family. I don't know how people can do such a thing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just clicked on the link, here's the message from the site-



> Sorry! This animal is no longer in our online database. Please check with the shelter to see about its availability.


Hope that means her owners claimed her, she was adopted or pulled by a Rescue Group.

*Nala-goldengirl*, do you have the FB link to see if there's an update on her status?


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/298927593559439/photos/a.990027951116063.1073741920.298927593559439/998297616955763/?type=3&theater

Found the info! Looks like a rescue group has her now and they just posted that she has been adopted


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Chips that are registered and tattoos that link through a national database to the owner would correct about 60% of "Golden gone walkabout" situations.

Please people, identify your dogs.


Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! She's a pretty girl, great to hear she's been adopted.

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/2989275935...8927593559439/998297616955763/?type=3&theater

From FB-


> Rescued by 6dogrees Rescue 6Dogrees Dog Rescue | Seattle, WA


I looked on this Group's site, she's not listed as being available for adoption yet.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She looks so sad. I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

This makes me happy and sad at the same time. Sounds like she is being moved around alot, poor girl.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

*Update*

*UPDATE*: Just happened to look back at the original FB post to see if there were any updates on this beautiful girl and found this.  Good news is she is doing better.

Ok couldn't get the link to work, but if you go back and click on the original SBC facebook link and scroll down to the end of comments on her picture you will see the rescue posted a picture and update on her status back on 6/28


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala-Goldengirl*

Nala-Goldengirl: Thank you SO MUCH for the update!00


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

I just did a new post with a link to her petfinder profile. She's in foster in Seattle, and looking for a home.


----------

